# حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2007)

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
وزارة التربيه والتعليم (تربيه اهل الطلبه وتعليم الطلبه الغباوة)
إمتحـان شهــادة الدراسـة للثـانوية العـامة لعــــام 2005 
المـادة : الفيزيــاء الزمن : 6 أشهـر من تــاريخ الإنتـاج ( علما بأنه منتج من سنـة) 
__________________________________________________ 
___________ 

لا يسمح باستخدام الأقلام الأمريكية والإسرائيلية المعـفنـة دعـما للمقـاطعـة 
الوزارة غـير مسئـولة عـن أي سـؤال خـارج المنهـج ( علما بأن جميع الأسئلة من خـارج المنهـج ) . 
أجب عـن 5000 سؤال فقـــط مما يـأتي : 
************************************************** 
******************************** 
السؤال الأول : إختر الإجابة الصحيحة من بين القوسين : 
************************************************** 
* 
1- إقلب الإدرة عـلى فمهـا تطاع البنت........... ( حولة - هبلة - عبـيطـة - لأمهـا ) 
2- المسؤل عـن تفجيرات 11 سبتمبر هـو.......... ( بن لادن - ابن رشد - إبن ***** - كل ما سبق ) 
3- خطـة الحكومة لإنعـاش الجنيه المصري هي ......... (4 -2-4 ، 4 -4 -2 ، التشجيع عـلى مص القصب ) 

السؤال الثــاني : قارن بين كل من : 
********************************* 
1- العـبيـط والإعـبـط . 
2- التأثير الحلزوني والتأثير الحـلقي . 
3- الملفات الكهربية والملفـات الموجودة في أرشيف الحكومـة . 
4- التأثير اللولبي النووي لنانسي عـجرم والتأثير الكهرومغنـاطيسي لهيفـاء وهبي عـلى الطبقات الكادحة من الشباب . 

السؤال الثــالث : 
***************** 
طـائرة بدون محرك تطيربسرعـة 2 م/س فوق البحر الميت ( الله يرحمـه ) ، سقطت في المـاء ( قبل أذان المغرب ) بفـمتــــو ثــانية ‘ فإذا عـلمت أن سرعـة الهـواء 3 م/س ، عـمق الترعـة 30 سم ، كثــافة المـــاء 1000 كجم / سم3 . فــاوجد مــا يــلي : 

1- إسـم أم الطيـــار ورقم بطــاقة زوج أختـة , 
2- الوجبـة المقـدمـة عـلى متـن الطـائرة . 
3- الحـالة الإجتمـاعـية لأحـلى وأجمـل مضـيفـــة في الطائرة ( مع التعليل والرسم إن أمكن ) . 
4- عـدد الركـاب الهــاربين من التجنيد ( مع تحديد وحدة كل منهـم ) . 
5- إسم وزير النقـل والمواصلات المسؤل عـن الحــادث . 

السـؤال الرابـع : عـلل لمـا يأتي ( مع الرسـم إن أمكن ) 
************************************************ 
1- إستخدام الصحــاف لكلمـة العـــــلوج . 
2- عـدم صبغ شعـر نانسي عـجرم باللون الأصفـر في كليبهــا الأخير. 
3- إستخـدام الأديب العــالمي ( زكي بلميطـة ) لمصباح الزيت في كتابة روايته الرومانسية الأخيرة ( نهـار أبوكي إســود يــا حبـيـبــة الفؤاد) . 

السؤال الخــامس : 
********************** 
قنبـلة نوويـة قـدرتهـاالتدميريـة تعـادل إحتراق 5000 طن من الفحم ، فإذا عـلمت أن ثــلاث قـنابل نوويـة إنفجـرت في مكـان ما ، فاحسـب بالضـبـط عــدد السجـــــائر التي يمكن تـوليعـهــا من الحرارة النــاتجـة عــن الإنفجــــــــار ( عـلما بأن السجـائر مــارلبورو ) . 

السؤال الســـادس 
*************** 
إرسـم بالتفـصـيل الممـل جـدا جدا خــارطة الطريق من المنظـور الأمريكــي ، مع توضيح إشـارات المرور ، والمطبــات السياسيـة . 

السؤال الســــابع : 
***************** 
إشـــرح بالتفـصـيل الملل مـع الرسـم كيفيــة إدخــال 4 أفيــــال في سيــارة فـولكس ( بيـتلز ) بحــالة الفبريكة ( ع الزيرو ) ..... ثـم إذا اصـطـحب كـل فيل زوجتـه ( أو عشيقـتـــه ) وضـح كيفيـة إدخــالهم في سيــارة Bmw من الجيـــل الســــابع . 
السؤال الثامن
كان ينوى واضع الامتحان سؤال ثامن اذكر السؤال اللى الراجل نسيه اساسا 
انتظــروا بقيــــة الأسئــلة ....... 
مـع خـــــــالص التمنيـــات لأبنائنـا الطلبـة والطـالبات بالنجـاح المبهـر 
والحـصــول عـلى جـــائزة موبيل وان في الفيزيـاء 

( وآدي دقـنـــــــــــــــــــي لــو حـــد نجــــــح أســاسا )*

:99:​


----------



## فادية (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعرفي يا فراشه انا الفيزياء كانت من احب المواد عندي لان فيها علم وحاجات حلوة قوي 
بس انا دلوقتي هحول ادبي بسبب اسئلتك دي 
ربنا ستر ومكانتش الفيزياء على ايامنا بالحاله دي :smil14:
الله يكون فعون الممتحنين السنه دي :t19:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

دا حتى الامتحان دا جاى سهل قوى السنة دى​


----------



## LOLA012 (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007*

هههههههههههه
اليه التفاهة دى يا فراشة 
ده الامتحان احله بصباعى الصغير
نحن نطالب وزير التربية والتعليم بتصعيب الامتحان شوية 
كدة كل الطلبة هتخش طب من بقك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: حصريا امتحان فيزياء الثانويه العامه 2007*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

خليهم يخشوا الطب 

الناس كترت قوى و عايزين نخلص منهم

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------

